# Fishing Rods&Reels



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What type of rods and reels do you guys use, do you like open faced or closed face reels?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have probably 7 or 8 different fishing poles...most of them are spinning reels, I used bait casting reels when I was a kid, but I don't really care for them much anymore. None of the poles that I have were very expensive,(most expensive set up was maybe $45) but I have had very few if any problems with any of them. I am sure the expensive setups are nice and all, but for the money, I think the Shakespeare ugly sticks are pretty sweet. I have a few of those and I really like them. Maybe someday I will get something a little nicer, but for now I'll keep what I've got if I can still catch fish with them!


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I mostly throw baitcasting gear. I used to buy the lower to mid-range stuff, but as soon as I got a boat I started to upgrade...I guess I was able to justify the extra cost. I use Shimano Calcutta, Chronarch and Curado reels. All are on Shimano Crucial or Loomis rods. I have Crucial and St. Croix Avid spinning rods with Shimano Sahara and Symetre or Daiwa Exceler reels.

HockeyMan


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I just got a Lamson Litespeed 2 reel that has the hard alox coating.

That thing IS SWEET. Large Arbor, and virtually indestructible.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I learned on Mitchell 300's and Eagle Claw pole's. I only use open face reel's now. ( Diawa ) and ugly stick's. I own several.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n121 ... 0_0135.jpg http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n121 ... 0_0134.jpg http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n121 ... 0_0133.jpg


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

IcatchEm said:


> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n121/IcatchEm/000_0135.jpg http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n121 ... 0_0134.jpg http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n121 ... 0_0133.jpg


Jeezzzz bro.........you need to stay out of the ProBass Shops... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ..And with all that hardware you'd think we'd see more than just a 'few' pics.....


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

huh ?


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey IcatchEm,
Looks like you have a wonderful rod sickness just like me. I seem to be able to always justify another new rod...when the budget allows. I am a bass guy and the disease only got worse once I bought a boat. I then got a bigger boat that could hold longer rods so all of my 6 1/2 footers were replaced with 7 and 7 1/2 footers. I really hope there is no cure for what we have! I am too embarassed to say how many rods I own. Let's just say it's more than I need. I really need to start unloading some on ebay or something.

HockeyMan


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

I figured you had quite a collection, those are just the good ones I own, I do have some what I would call junk around here too.


----------

